# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBATV



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *Buck This?* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (29-26) (11-15 on road) @ Milwaukee Bucks (23-33) (16-12 at home) 









Bradley Center, Saturday March 5th, 2005
Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm	UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBATV*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> El Paso-6'9-DAVIS <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*

*VS* 





































*Alabama-6'1-WILLIAMS <> OhioState-6'6-REDD <> OklahomaState-6'7-MASON <> Maryland-6'10-SMITH <> UCLA-6'11-GADZURIC*


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

wont be there tomorrow, so i posted the game thread today.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*










81










92


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

I'll be at this one. :rbanana: I think the Bulls have a little losing streak going in Milwaukee. These are the games that are "should be" wins going down the stretch.

Bulls 99

Bucks 97


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Hmmm, Bulls vs Fizer at a time when Fizer is starting to get more minutes. Who to take. Fizer may be thinking payback. Dilemmas, dilemmas....







Not really! :biggrin: 

Bulls 105
Bucks 92

How does one go about changing their bbb.net user id? Mine is no longer adequate. Go Bulls!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

Bucks are a team you can't sleep on...but I think that Curry and Chandler will be too much for the Bucks too handle... :curse: 

Bucks 87
Bulls 95


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

If we go to Curry in the post, we will win. If we go to Curry in the post, we will win. If we go to Curry in the post, we will win.

Last time the Bulls beat the Bucks, Curry anchored us early on and got us a good tempo, then Hinrich lit up in the 2nd/3rd quarters and dissapeared in the 4th. Then since we stopped going to Curry in the post, we almost lost this one but our defense was just too much for the Bucks to overcome.

In the loss to the Bucks this season, we started off going to Curry in the post, but we got down big when Michael Redd started just abusing our smaller guards. He ended with something around 40 I believe. Then in the late 3rd, Othello Harrington made a few baskets like 4 or 5. Then in the 4th we abandoned any post game for Tyson Chandler who was having a crappy game, couldn't make buckets and wasn't defending well. So we tried to depend on Ben's 4th quarter heroics too much in that game, and lost. 

What we need to do tonight to win:

Just simply keep going to the post with Eddy Curry. The Bucks don't have a frontcourt, and it is just plain idiocy as a coach if you don't attack the opposing teams weakness, which Skiles has shyed away from MANY times this season, yet other team DO NOT shy away from attacking our weakness, the small backcourt.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

And hopefully with a win, a lot of the trolls around the Bulls board will leave.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

90











86


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*








103








94


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Bucks are still a great home team.....and they've owned us there like few other EC teams have post-dynasty.

This is a back-to-back road game, we're struggling, no Deng and the team's so called best player, Mr. "little things", has been stinking it up for more then a month now.

I don't like our chances.

Bucks 104
Bulls 96


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 101-93


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wayne's doing a game at Madison right now. double duty

Bulls win 104-89


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

the bulls will win on scott skiles' birthday.



:wiz:


----------



## SpartanBull (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*










99










93




...just because our skyline is so much more attractive!!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

Bucks will win this one... :biggrin:


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

It'd be great if we could win this one after that tough loss last night.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Well can't wait. Everyone in the country will get to watch. NBATV and WGN Superstation is widely available.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Obviously they are having technical problems with that taped segment earlier.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

Hmmm. Techinical difficulties. The NBA is trying to keep me from watching since it's on NBA TV. ****ers.

Anyways.








93









86


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

This game worries me a lot. Bucks always play well at the BC and going off recent history the Bulls havent had much success in Milwaukee. 

One hidden advantage the Bulls have tonight is that i will not be at the game. I am 0-3 in Bulls-Bucks games i attend @ the BC. Hopefully my absense will help the Bullies get a W.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

No starting lineup change like how it was reported on what MAY happen.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Mason goes for 30-10 as the Bucks defeat the Bulls 99-88.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

Curry with the Bulls first rebound, a good start for him.

Nocioni is just one of the many people on this team that can't feed Eddy in the post, turnover on him. Although Duhon had some nice passing into the post earlier.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

A lot of Bulls fans in the stadium tonight. That should help the team a little.

4-4 Tie.

AD's got all four pts.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Dumb, dumb, dumb foul. How can he still keep making these mistakes? . Inexcusable.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

YAY....Eddy makes a successful move. 

We still don't look good on the boards.

6-4 Bulls


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

YAYY....Gordon makes a shot.....in the FIRST QTR! Wooo!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Good start offensively, but we're having rebounding issues again. They already have 6 offensive rebounds. 2 short of our TOTAL rebounds :sigh:

14-10 Bulls


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Kukoc may be angry for revenge.

Watch for him off the bench. He could be deadly.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Only 18 active users on this board right now. Where is everybody? I know it's Saturday but 18 is too low by any standards. I hope the new Forum format hasn't got some people confused.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice finish to the qtr. Ben's already got 5 pts on 2 made field goals.

21-16 Bulls


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



SPMJ said:


> Only 18 active users on this board right now. Where is everybody? I know it's Saturday but 18 is too low by any standards. I hope the new Forum format hasn't got some people confused.


I found myself trying to discuss Hinrich's FG% on the "Logos, Unis and Kicks" board.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

Who is that guy playing center for us? 6 pts. *4 rebounds* :jawdrop:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



kukoc4ever said:


> I found myself trying to discuss Hinrich's FG% on the "Logos, Unis and Kicks" board.




Seriously, i hate what they did today. Has to change!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hinrich for 3, YES! Please kid, shoot well.

Bulls force turnover, Hinrich to Ben for the DUNK!

Bulls up 8.

Ben's already got 11 pts. He's feeling it.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BS officiating.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



truebluefan said:


> Who is that guy playing center for us? 6 pts. *4 rebounds* :jawdrop:


I think that is our good friend Ed Curry. He hasn't been around in some time. Shady guy. Never know when you're going to see him.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

It's always kinda odd to see fizer in a Buck uni. Not that I miss him or anything :biggrin:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

6-0 run by the Bucks since Ben sat down.

Fizer still doesn't pass after touching the ball. But he's making his shots for a change.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



truebluefan said:


> Who is that guy playing center for us? 6 pts. *4 rebounds* :jawdrop:


I heard earlier this evening that JReinsdorf was on WSCR earlier this week and did not have the greatest things to say about EC's game. Prehaps that's the motivating factor :whoknows:


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



Maestro said:


> I heard earlier this evening that JReinsdorf was on WSCR earlier this week and did not have the greatest things to say about EC's game. Prehaps that's the motivating factor :whoknows:



Or the truth...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



SPMJ said:


> Only 18 active users on this board right now. Where is everybody? I know it's Saturday but 18 is too low by any standards. I hope the new Forum format hasn't got some people confused.


There's a link to the bulls' forum on every page of the site.

It's spring break.

The site is doing roughly the same number of everything (pages, posts, new users, members online) as yesterday before the changes.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

BTW, there's now 24 in the bulls forum.

I've noticed lately that on game nights, people aren't showing up in numbers until 2nd half.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

I love how Noce rebounds.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

Shoot.... Kukoc heating up... duck and cover Bullies.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



kukoc4ever said:


> Shoot.... Kukoc heating up... duck and cover Bullies.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

the Waiter with another 3...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

Seems like kukoc reall has been playing forever


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Alright 1st half. That 3 by Kukoc hurt. He always kills us. Redd has been VERY quiet so far. He ain't gonna finish like that though. 

Our offense looks really solid. So does our D. We'll be fine if we just stop giving so many off. rebounds.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

Ya know that Zaza Pachulia is pretty good, I had a plate of it for lunch and it was'nt half bad :wink:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

40 users in the bulls forum now

272 on the site. 137 registered.

Realgm has 359 on their site, 134 registered. Just 5 in their bulls forum right now.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



DaBullz said:


> Seems like kukoc reall has been playing forever


His hair is quite a bit grayer now


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



DaBullz said:


> 40 users in the bulls forum now
> 
> 272 on the site. 137 registered.
> 
> Realgm has 359 on their site, 134 registered. Just 5 in their bulls forum right now.


 That settles it. We clearly have a higher dorkdome factor then the "other board."


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

Are the Bulls on superstation?

LOL <i><strike>Dalibor </strike></i>and <i><strike>Dragan </strike></i> Noc sign!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



such sweet thunder said:


> That settles it. We clearly have a higher dorkdome factor then the "other board."


I think we might have an older audience here in the bulls forum


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

Bucks with the lead

C'mon bulls


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

Uh oh. Bad, bad, bad, bad, bad, bad, bad start to the half. And it's bad.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

I just got caught up on the game thread. I'm watching the game, but not from my usual TV in the den.

Good luck Bullies!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

EC belongs on the bench. He's so useless when not putting the ball in the basket. He's made 3 horrible plays in this half already. First the bad pass to Kirk. Then giving Redd a point blank layup rather then contesting it. And whatever shot he just took on our last posession. 

TC, please.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

Just poking a little fun at all of us. . . who goes out before the bulls game is finished, anyways? sacrilidge! . . .


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk with a couple of huge steals.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was going in, Noce. Should've left it alone.

51-50 Bucks


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

"that's a _man's_ rebound"

milwaukee anncr on tyson chandler

:laugh:


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

GO KIRK! He's goin' mad on defense after getting pissed at the official.....COME ON KIRK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Red again forgets he's part of the broadcast team and shouts at the refs to call a 24 second violation. I love Red. As far as I'm concerned, with local broadcast teams, be as big a homer as possible. Only on national stuff do I want the unbiased view. 

Oh, and Wayne Larrivee is a boob.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Some of the turnovers we've committed is F'N disgrace to basketball.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*










=


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

Anyone else noticing the volume of the commentators' mics seems low when compared to the court/crowd noise. I am kinda having a hard time hearing them. Or, I suppose it could be related to last night's activities. Hmm.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OMFG! Those last two turnovers by Ben and Noce :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ben w/16 already. Hopefully he still has some in the tank for 4th quarter heroics. I have a feeling we'll need it.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WE can't rebound.

We can't take care of the ball. 

7 point deficit at the end of 3 qtrs. 

Say hello to a 3 game losing streak.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



DaBullz said:


> I think we might have an older audience here in the bulls forum


I believe you are right.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

Right now the Bucks are just out working us.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

It would be nice if Gordon would play some damn D.

Turnovers, loose balls bnot gotten, the Bulls are letting this get away.

And why does every opposing teams center look like the most improved player in the league against Chandler "I can't hit the backboard with a shot more than 3ft out" and Curry "I don't play cause Skiles hates me...and oh yeah my defense is offensive".


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Good things are happeneing to Kirk when he's attacking the basket. I hope he sticks to it.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

Hinrich and 1!!!!!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Griffin officially [email protected]


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben starting the qtr on the bench. I don't mind that. He was getting burned so badly while chasing Redd off those screens....it was a joke really.

Griffin just missed 2 free throws :curse:


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

what's the most current score?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk with a HUGE 3. I bet he read this board b4 the game tonight.

Othella just made a jumper. We're back up 1.

I don't know how we do it. Every time we look dead, we some how manage to stay close.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice quick run to take back the lead. Ben coming back in. 

Marcus Fizer, Sr. deftly draws the foul from Griffin, but missed them both.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben checks in for Kirk.....and NAILS a jumper after a few seconds. This kid is unebelievable offensively.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

if we lose this game the season is over, i'm calling it now


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Timeout Bucks.

Bulls up 75-70.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

dkg1 said:


> if we lose this game the season is over, i'm calling it now



i only said that because we're betting money on how many gaems the bulls win this year


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Tyson chandlers off the ball defensive rotation has been outstanding tonight. This is something that won't show up in the stat column, but I've counted at least 10 shots that he has altered or blocked tonight.

I am puzzled as to why Curry isn't playing more, he seemed to give good effort tonight.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ben and kirk are 16-27 tonight for 40 of the bulls points. 

so tonight, i guess it's working.

:wink:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Kirk with a HUGE 3. I bet he read this board b4 the game tonight.


It isn't inside 4 minutes yet. Give him time.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

dkg1 said:


> if we lose this game the season is over, i'm calling it now


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> I am puzzled as to why Curry isn't playing more, he seemed to give good effort tonight.


His play at the beginning of the 3rd qtr more then justifies his current benching.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

How the fu*k is that not a foul?? :curse:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Chandler gets some of the stupidest fouls!

:curse: Ben was fouled


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Bad officiating sequence there


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

Buck announcers made an interesting observation: "Everybody was saying that the Bulls would not be able to resign Chandler and Curry. But, Hinrich and Gordon have taken the pressure off the two big men, and put the franchise in a position to resign them." It's true, really. Without our improved guard play, I can't see Paxson being able to resign both of the twins.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Gordon shoots. Doesn't matter. Money


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

This is what pisses me off. You sit Curry for no D, then Chandler takes a shot from beyond the ft line and that's ok?

Chandler you have no offensive game. Hand it to Gordon and set a pick.

Be the deathstick you are.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I say it again, Griffin SUCKS :curse:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Could the bulls be intentionally deflating Eddy's value? Just a question.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Bad decision by Duhon. Pushes the ball up for no reason and then gives it to Griffin for a jumper. There was no need for that. Could've easily set-up, gotten it to Ben, and we could've been up 6 rather then just 2.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> His play at the beginning of the 3rd qtr more then justifies his current benching.



How bad was it?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Unforced turnover :curse:


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

Is that really Ben Gordon scoring 20 points in 16 minutes of play?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> Could the bulls be intentionally deflating Eddy's value? Just a question.


No.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I love Othella. That was a huge off. rebound.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Its inside 4 minutes. Let the choking begin.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

The Krakken said:


> Could the bulls be intentionally deflating Eddy's value? Just a question.



Why would the Bulls hurt their chances to win games and earn a playoffs spot? And it isnt like Curry is dominating when he is on the court.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I. WANT. THE. BALL. IN. BEN'S HANDS!!!!!!!!

Hinrich with 2 WIDE OPEN misses. U're open for a reason kid. The final 5 mins. of the 4th qtr have arrived.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Look, I'm not a fanboy of any player currently on the roster NOT named Deng and gordon. So no need for any hostility. I just asked a question.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

7-0 run by Bucks. 0 shots by Ben during that stretch. For some reason Duhon's handling the ball and ignoring him.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

More bad officiating.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Hinrich Blowing It Down The Stretch


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow. These loose ball fouls are getting ridiculous. Let 'em play.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

this game is a good reminder of how hard it is to win on the road. even marginal nba teams get calls and hit their free throws at home. here's hoping ben gets hot.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Thank you Joe Smith!!! Wow.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Another loose ball foul.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another off the ball call against us.

The officiating has been a joke all night. We've been called for 8 more fouls then them.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

This loss is all on Skiles.

Does the guy even know how to coach?


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

The Krakken said:


> So no need for any hostility.


 :eek8:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow. What a chokejob on the layup by AD. Inexcusable.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

Man. Fouls just killed us tonight.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I've got that old feeling. Like I just stepped back into last year.....


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> This loss is all on Skiles.
> 
> Does the guy even know how to coach?


For the record, that's 27 losses on Skiles and 0 on Eddy, right?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another off. rebound....but we got lucky.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

Wow. Really lucky they threw it away. Otherwise, definitely over.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

The Bulls can still steal this game if they hit a couple down the stretch.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

One of the RARE nights where Gordon hasn't had it in the 4th qtr. Game over. This is what it would like people when Gordon isn't SUPER MAN in crunch time.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I agree. And he shouldn't have to be every night. If we have to depend on him to be superman in every night, we are going to lose more and more games like this. We need to learn to put teams away.....and some of THAT I DO believe has to do with coaching.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> One of the RARE nights where Gordon hasn't had it in the 4th qtr. Game over. This is what it would like people when Gordon isn't SUPER MAN in crunch time.


Yep. It seems like he was having a hard time shaking Mason one on one off the dribble.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

Why EXACTLY isn't EDDY CURRY playing? hell he hasn't been in since the 2nd quarter...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Both Philadelphia and Wizards won too. We could be out of this thing so quick its just cruel.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



jnrjr79 said:


> For the record, that's 27 losses on Skiles and 0 on Eddy, right?


It's never Eddy's fault, not even a little.

Not even when he is 3-8 with 4 TO in 16 minutes against future Hall of Famers like Dan Gadzuric and ZaZa Pachulia.

The Bulls are now 0-3 since I moved and haven't been able to watch this week's games. My cable goes in Tuesday, and I'm going to have to pay $109 for the 2nd half of the season (different cable companies), but I think it's worth it.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

really?

why hasn't curry played since the second?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

Gordon vs Mason


He beat him off the dribble several times going left baseline, but he doesn't like finishing on that side, so he pulls it back out.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

I don't know what's worse to watch.

1) Bulls setting up Hinrich for a 3.
2) Bulls setting up Duhon for a 3.
3) Bulls setting up AD with a tough inside pass for a missed dunk attempt

They did it consistently when they needed a score.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

Way to choke, KIRK!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

56 in bulls forum, 49 in game thread


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

including 24 guests...lol


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

hoops said:


> Way to choke, KIRK!


Amd Ben.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Those two wide open misses by Kirk when neither team was up by a FG were huge too. I guess some things never change.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

This game leaves a bad taste in my mouth. It's one that a good team should win. We definitely had them right where we wanted them, but just had a complete meltdown down the stretch here. Hopefully they will show some mental toughness and send a message on Monday. 

Also, I feel like this Eddy thing has to be resolved. He's definitely in the doghouse right now and I wonder what the cure is. His play has been uninspired as of late, for sure. He just seems to have fallen back into his frequent pattern of lethargy, which I find really distressing. I don't know if the punitive benchings are the way to go or not, but I really don't think Skiles is going to bend at all with his expectations. I just wish Eddy would wake up and realize that he is going to have to elevate his game quite a bit if he wants to be in there when it counts. I mean, if he is a guy who is motivated by trying to get a nice contract for next year, then it's completely in his own self interest to get out there and bust his butt. I just don't understand why he can't seem to figure that out.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

hoops said:


> Way to choke, KIRK!


And AD.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

Oh man, we loss


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

This game p***ed me off. Did anybody notice Milwaukee didn't score 1 single field goal the last 4 or 5 minutes. They only hit 4 field goals the entire 4th quarter. I'm saying it, very terrible officiating tonight by the refs. Did not call it both ways. Hopefully that won't happen on Monday night.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Oh, and by the way, turnovers, turnovers, turnovers, turnovers, turnovers, turnovers, turnovers. Geez. I can't imagine how good our record would be if we could knock 5-7 turnovers off of efforts all these games where we're in the 20 turnover neighborhood. Why is this not improving?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

The Bulls are 0-11 when Curry gets benched like this or does not play at all.

The Bulls are 16-9 when Curry plays 30 more minutes, or what his proper playing time should be.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> The Bulls are 0-11 when Curry gets benched like this or does not play at all.
> 
> The Bulls are 16-9 when Curry plays 30 more minutes, or what his proper playing time should be.


If that's true, couldn't that just indicate that the Bulls lose when Curry plays like crap and win when he doesn't?


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> The Bulls are 0-11 when Curry gets benched like this or does not play at all.
> 
> The Bulls are 16-9 when Curry plays 30 more minutes, or what his proper playing time should be.


Do you even watch the game or do you just look at the Box score??


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> This game p***ed me off. Did anybody notice Milwaukee didn't score 1 single field goal the last 4 or 5 minutes. They only hit 4 field goals the entire 4th quarter. I'm saying it, very terrible officiating tonight by the refs. Did not call it both ways. Hopefully that won't happen on Monday night.


The score was tied at 80 apiece and then the refs sent them to the FT line 3 straight times. And not a single one of those calls happened when one of their players was making an offensive move and got fouled. They were all off-the-ball pus*y calls. Just plain BS! 86-80 in a matter of 40-50 seconds. Tough to make up 6 pts in the final 2-3 mins. of a close game, and especially on the road. Refs were a big reason Y we lost today.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

This is friggin rediculous.

Curry, our best offensive weapon and mismatch on the inside doesn't see the floor when we can't buy a bucket? Skiles, get over yourself. AD is methusula and Harrington had 5 fouls. Chandler is a rebounding vacuum, except tonight when it mattered. 

We are not a good enough perimeter team to win every night shooting from the outside. Duhon, for all his good, needs to find more time on the bench and Gordon needs to get his shooting touch going earlier in games.

We are what we are, an overachieving team that is playing above our heads and winning with youthful exuberance. Unfortunately, we still ahve way too many mistakes.

My problem with Curry sitting is that his replacements are not doing much better than him and he's not responding to sitting.

Duhon and Gordon have a ton of turnovers in the last two games (7 and 7) and they don't sit the remainder of the game on the bench. Curry needs to play period. Yeah, he's been disappointing, but no more disappointing than watching AD miss lay ups and get beat to every rebound and loose ball.

The three man rotation for the rest of the season should be Chandler, Curry and Harrongton and be done with it. Davis can spell them for short stints which is all he has left as this point.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



jnrjr79 said:


> This game leaves a bad taste in my mouth. It's one that a good team should win. We definitely had them right where we wanted them, but just had a complete meltdown down the stretch here. Hopefully they will show some mental toughness and send a message on Monday.
> 
> Also, I feel like this Eddy thing has to be resolved. He's definitely in the doghouse right now and I wonder what the cure is. His play has been uninspired as of late, for sure. He just seems to have fallen back into his frequent pattern of lethargy, which I find really distressing. I don't know if the punitive benchings are the way to go or not, but I really don't think Skiles is going to bend at all with his expectations. I just wish Eddy would wake up and realize that he is going to have to elevate his game quite a bit if he wants to be in there when it counts. I mean, if he is a guy who is motivated by trying to get a nice contract for next year, then it's completely in his own self interest to get out there and bust his butt. I just don't understand why he can't seem to figure that out.


Curry played good in the first half, he had 8 pts 5 rebs 1 blk. 

There is no excuse for Skiles. He coached like an idiot tonight. I don't care if you don't like Eddy Curry or not, but not to play him at the expense of a win is inexcusable. Curry played 2 minutes in the 2nd half, he did nothing wrong there. In the 3rd all that Curry did was miss a shot, and make one bad pass. He didn't give up any rebounds. While Curry was in in the 3rd, Joe Smith made a jump shot over Antonio Davis, and Redd scored 5 points on Hinrich. Why should Eddy get benched the rest of the game? If our coach is going to hold a grudge against one of our most talented players, the coach just has to go.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



jnrjr79 said:


> If that's true, couldn't that just indicate that the Bulls lose when Curry plays like crap and win when he doesn't?


Yes I watch the game, and this is what I saw. Curry played solid offense in the first half. He played awesome defense in the first half, and rebounded well. Then I also saw that he wasn't given a chance in the 2nd half.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



remlover said:


> Do you even watch the game or do you just look at the Box score??


remlover,

I watch the games and you cannot put the blame on Curry for these loses. 

Yeah, he makes to many mistakes, but Pachullia and Gadzuric get more leeway than Curry does. Skiles should accept Curry for what he is. 

You've accepted Duhon is a defensive PG with the ability to distribute the ball and make too many turnovers.

You've accepted Gordon is a scoring machine that is a huge defensive liability and oh yeah, commits a ton of turnovers.

You've accepted Chandler can't hit the rim from more than 5ft out, but will suck up every rebound and play like a defensive monster.

ACCEPT that Curry is an offensive threat that has defencies in defense and passing. He does, however give you you're only inside offensive presence to open things up for Hinrich and Gordon.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Curry played good in the first half, he had 8 pts 5 rebs 1 blk.
> 
> There is no excuse for Skiles. He coached like an idiot tonight. I don't care if you don't like Eddy Curry or not, but not to play him at the expense of a win is inexcusable. Curry played 2 minutes in the 2nd half, he did nothing wrong there. In the 3rd all that Curry did was miss a shot, and make one bad pass. He didn't give up any rebounds. While Curry was in in the 3rd, Joe Smith made a jump shot over Antonio Davis, and Redd scored 5 points on Hinrich. Why should Eddy get benched the rest of the game? If our coach is going to hold a grudge against one of our most talented players, the coach just has to go.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



chifaninca said:


> remlover,
> 
> I watch the games and you cannot put the blame on Curry for these loses.
> 
> ...


Whether or not it's a fair distinction, I think Skiles sees a difference between Curry's deficiencies and the those of the rest of the team. I think he sees Curry's as a matter of a lack of effort/heart/hard work. I think he sees the others' as intrinsic weaknesses in their game that exist despite their impeccable characters/work ethics. Whether that's true, I'm not sure, but I'd imagine that's the deal. I mean, Duhon's offensive game is less than stellar. However, it doesn't seem like he's lost or asleep out there or like he's not working his butt off. 

At some point, it just begs the question, "If this is all Eddy is going to bring to the table, to you accept that and play him big minutes or do you not waiver and send the message that 2nd half playing time will only come with 100% effort?"


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

chifaninca said:


> This is friggin rediculous.
> 
> *Curry, our best offensive weapon and mismatch on the inside doesn't see the floor when we can't buy a bucket? Skiles, get over yourself.* AD is methusula and Harrington had 5 fouls. Chandler is a rebounding vacuum, except tonight when it mattered.
> 
> ...


How about if Eddy "give me the Max" Curry gets over himself? How, exactly, is a guy who was 3-8 from the field with 4 TO in 16 minutes our "best offensive weapon and mismatch"?

I swear, some Curry fans must not watch any basketball. Eddy is OCCASIONALLY dominant on offense- OCCASIONALLY. But he is COMPLETELY USELESS on defense and the boards more often than he is dominant offensively.

All I can figure is that some Curry fans only see the 4 or 5 dominant plays a game that he gives- yet they somehow miss the 6 or 7 completely useless plays. The rest of his time on the court is usually filled with indifference.

I don't get the "Curry needs to play period" crap. Over and over and over, throughout the season, the Bulls offensive, defensive and rebounding efficiency ALL keep getting better with Eddy on the bench. 

8 of the 11 Bulls who get any minutes are a "+" when they are on the floor. The only players who are a "-" are Pike (-1.2), Eddy (-7.5), and Nocioni (-12.1). 

This is the same crap that went on last season with Jamal, and I guess the Eddy thing will go on until, like Jamal, he gets to a new team and makes no difference and the Bulls get better without him. And there is no reason to believe the Bulls won't get better without him, they have consistently been better when he is on the bench this season.

At least if Eddy keeps playing with the same lack of game he has shown recently, Paxson will be able to take back less salary in a sign-and-trade because Eddy's $$$ value is dropping.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Curry played good in the first half, he had 8 pts 5 rebs 1 blk.



He also had 4 TO in 16 minutes, which is 12 TO per 48 (although I do admit per 48 minute stats can be misleading). 



BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> There is no excuse for Skiles. He coached like an idiot tonight. I don't care if you don't like Eddy Curry or not, but not to play him at the expense of a win is inexcusable. Curry played 2 minutes in the 2nd half, he did nothing wrong there. In the 3rd all that Curry did was miss a shot, and make one bad pass. He didn't give up any rebounds. While Curry was in in the 3rd, Joe Smith made a jump shot over Antonio Davis, and Redd scored 5 points on Hinrich. Why should Eddy get benched the rest of the game? If our coach is going to hold a grudge against one of our most talented players, the coach just has to go.


I think Eddy looked awful in those two minutes tonight. It was like he had no idea what was going on. However, where we do agree is that I don't think that justifies benching him for the rest of the half. If you want to sit him down for five minutes to get his attention, fine. But the rest of the game? Yeah, I find that excessive. Sometimes, though, when I find that Skiles has done something that seems like lunacy, he has cleared it up with an explanation during the post-game interview. I'm sure he'll get asked about it tonight. It'll be interesting if there was a good reason for this action or not.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Regardless of effort and all, Eddy "half effort" Curry at the effort he is giving, is still better offensively and defensively then Othello Harrington and Antonio Davis.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

On the turnovers for Eddy, the stats are misleading because they credit Curry with some that aren't his fault

T1- Bad pass by Noc, bobbles off Curry's hands for a slight moment and Mo Williams steals it.

T2- bad pass into post, which Eddy tries to recover, but can't and the opponent steals it.

T3-Offensive Foul

T4- Bad pass by Eddy. 



T3-


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

bullsville said:


> How about if Eddy "give me the Max" Curry gets over himself?


Tell me when Eddy has said that he wants a max offer.



bullsville said:


> How, exactly, is a guy who was 3-8 from the field with 4 TO in 16 minutes our "best offensive weapon and mismatch"?


First, it's unfair to cite one night's shooting performance as proof of a player's consistent poor performance. I mean, the FG% argument for Eddy is probably the weakest and most baseless argument someone can make. Eddy has shot a league-leading percentage in the past and has definitely proven that while he does have flaws, poor shooting isn't one of them. 

Also, how many equivalent nights of 3-8 shooting has Hinrich had?

I agree the TO's are an ongoing problem. He is someone who can be a very dangerous offensive weapon. However, I would agree that he hasn't nearly been as dangerous as he has the ability to be.



bullsville said:


> I swear, some Curry fans must not watch any basketball. Eddy is OCCASIONALLY dominant on offense- OCCASIONALLY. But he is COMPLETELY USELESS on defense and the boards more often than he is dominant offensively.


Eddy is occasionally dominant on offense. I think that before this year, he was a poor defender, but his defense has improved greatly this season. The rebounding, however, has always been poor and shows no signs of drastic improvement.



bullsville said:


> All I can figure is that some Curry fans only see the 4 or 5 dominant plays a game that he gives- yet they somehow miss the 6 or 7 completely useless plays. The rest of his time on the court is usually filled with indifference.


I would agree that indifferent play is probably the biggest complaint that someone can rightly have against Eddy.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Regardless of effort and all, Eddy "half effort" Curry at the effort he is giving, is still better offensively and defensively then Othello Harrington and Antonio Davis.


:rotf:

Where's that cheerleader picture again?

Seriously, that was some funny stuff, BBS. Really.

Othella shoots better from the field than Eddy. Othella has more assists than Eddy in 10 fewer minutes per game. Othella turns the ball over a hell of a lot less than Eddy. Othella rebounds better than Eddy. Eddy blocks more shots, but Othella draws more charges. 

AD rebounds much better than Curry, he defends better, and he gets more assists and fewer turnovers on offense. Despite all the alleged double-teams that the "dominant" Eddy draws, old, worn out, beat up, no offense AD gets more assists than Eddy. That's just sad.

But I'll give you credit, you are out here defending Eddy to the end, making yourself look very ignorant in the process, which says something about your loyalty to Eddy.

Just curious, will you quit being a Bulls fan once Eddy isn't here any more? Will you then be a "fan" of his new team?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Regardless of effort and all, Eddy "half effort" Curry at the effort he is giving, is still better offensively and defensively then Othello Harrington and Antonio Davis.


First, it's Othell*a*.

I agree offensively he is superior to both of those players even with his 1/2 effort. Defensively, absolutely not, especially to AD. 

I think as far as a team culture goes, Skiles and Pax have decided that guys who don't try their hardest all of the time, like Jalen, ERob, and JC (to a lesser extent) drag the overall morale of the team down. I think in interviews with players this year, you have seen that at least some of the players seem to agree. Even though those players were individually talented, the team did not succeed. Merely by losing them for those who most would deem to be less talented seems to have directly caused the drastic improvement in our team this year, coupled with the addition of a great rookie class. 

So, basically BabyBlue, since you make it clear that Skiles has to go, do you disagree with this overall philosophy?


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

*Skiles is a boob*

As always, I watched the entire game. And other than a sluggish start from the field, I thought Eddy Curry finished the first quarter strong. And then we barely saw him the rest of the night. 

It wasn't like Eddy was the only one getting out hustled for rebounds by Gadzuric and Pachulia. And most of those were just unlucky bounces from long range misses. Give me a break. The leash for Eddy is much, much shorter than the one for Tyson, Othella, and especially AD. It's a shame too, because we could have used him.

I actually prefer to have Tyson and AD or Othella play at the end of the 4th, but for Eddy to barely play at all in the second half is unacceptable.

Another thing...
What the hell is with this horrible three guard lineup. How is Duhon supposed to guard Mason and Hinrich to guard Redd in the 4th. Another pathetic move by Skiles. Nocioni was playing well in the first half and certainly could have played better D on Mason than Duhon did. He wouldn't have fouled him so many times down the stretch and probably would have made more shots too. The last 3 games Skiles has gone to this 3 point guard lineup in the 4th and no suprise, we've lost 3 straight.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

bullsville, that was just plain dumb to say that Curry doesn't shoot good. 3-8 is good, that would be nice if Kirk could shoot that once in a while.

Shaquille O'neal has led the league in fg% 6 of the past 7 years. Want to take a guess at who that 1 other guy that was able to beat Shaq in that was.

Eddy Curry is #7 in the league in field goal percentage this year.

other Bulls:

87- Luol Deng
88- Ben Gordon
132- Kirk Hinrich

that is all our guys out of the players qualified with enough shots taken.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



bullsville said:


> :rotf:
> 
> Where's that cheerleader picture again?
> 
> ...



yes, I will be a Bulls fan. But a better question is: Will you ever grow a brain?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



jnrjr79 said:


> First, it's Othell*a*.
> 
> So, basically BabyBlue, since you make it clear that Skiles has to go, do you disagree with this overall philosophy?


I do disagree with his philosophy. The Bulls were doing much better last year when E-Rob was playing, and E-Rob was getting on a tear. Then E-Rob talks about how it was disrespectful how Skiles played him 1 minute at the end of the game, and that if Skiles isn't going to seriously play him, then not to put him on the court at all. What happens, Eddie gets benched for the rest of the season. 

Then Skiles has no regard for offense. We have great offensive potential that will never be reached unless Skiles gets his head out of his ***. He has to realize that 5 of the 6 post dynasty teams were based around a heavy post presence, Duncan and Shaq. Both got the offense ran through them. Eddy Curry has proved this year he can pass out of the post, and we already knew he could score there, so there is no reason why we can't run the offense through Eddy. Then on top of that Skiles tries to run the offense mainly by having our guards take jumpshots, and well Kirk and Chris don't exactly make most of their shots. He just is lost on the offensive end. 

He needs to go, I am tired of his coaching. He doesn't realize that the league is about winning, not winning a personal battle with one of your players. That is what he did with E-Rob, and well look at how crappy the Bulls did last year. He is trying to win a personal battle with Curry, that Skiles started himself, and should just accept Eddy for what he is, and instead of talking about Eddy behind his back to the media, he could do what a coach is suppose to do, and actually help his player learn to better his wrongs.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

I just wanted to add that I have supported Skiles all year and don't want him fired. He just needs to handle his roster a little better.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

jnrjr79 said:


> Tell me when Eddy has said that he wants a max offer.


Hey, it's rather well known that's what his agents said last summer. I know he publicly "scolded" his agents later, but what's said was said. He didn't fire his agents, so it's not like they did anything THAT wrong in Eddy's eyes. But that's really not important.


> First, it's unfair to cite one night's shooting performance as proof of a player's consistent poor performance. I mean, the FG% argument for Eddy is probably the weakest and most baseless argument someone can make. Eddy has shot a league-leading percentage in the past and has definitely proven that while he does have flaws, poor shooting isn't one of them.


Obviously, I was talking about tonight when I mentioned the 3-8. That's why I said "a guy who was 3-8 from the field", that's what he was tonight. If I had been making an arguement that Eddy can't shoot, that might be "weak" and "baseless", but that's not what I said. 

You should really read more carefully, what I said was:
*How, exactly, is a guy who was 3-8 from the field with 4 TO in 16 minutes our "best offensive weapon and mismatch"?*

He was playing like crap on offense tonight, obviously. If that's our "best offensive weapon and mismatch", we had no chance down the stretch anyway.

It would be different if Eddy were some kind of proven player, but he isn't. If Ben is 1-9 in the first 3 quarters, you still give him his shot, he's proven that he's the man in the 4th quarter. Eddy has proven that he is woefully inconsistent on offense, shooting a high percentage but turning the ball over way too much and not being a good passer at all.

In other words, when Eddy is 3-8 with 4 TO, he sits down the stretch. If he is 6-8 with 1 TO, he plays. Until he actually *becomes* our "best offensive weapon and mismatch"?, or decides to rebound and block shots, that's the way it will (and should) be.



> Also, how many equivalent nights of 3-8 shooting has Hinrich had?


What does that have to do with Eddy being our "best offensive weapon and mismatch"? How did Hinrich become part of this conversation? I never mentioned Hinrich, did I?


> I agree the TO's are an ongoing problem. He is someone who can be a very dangerous offensive weapon. However, I would agree that he hasn't nearly been as dangerous as he has the ability to be.
> 
> Eddy is occasionally dominant on offense. I think that before this year, he was a poor defender, but his defense has improved greatly this season. The rebounding, however, has always been poor and shows no signs of drastic improvement.
> 
> I would agree that indifferent play is probably the biggest complaint that someone can rightly have against Eddy.


Just like Jamal Crawford, Eddy has the ability to be much better than he is, unfortunately neither chooses to do so (at least up until this point of their careers).

Eddy's gotten better on defending his man, but his help difference still leaves a lot to be desired. There's absolutely no excuse for him to be blocking less than one shot per game, no excuse at all.

Except that he is indifferent.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> 3-8 is good, that would be nice if Kirk could shoot that once in a while.


3/8 = 37.5%
Kirk Hinrich this season: 39.2%
Kirk Hinrich career: 38.9%

It seems to me that Kirk does better than 3-8 not just once in the while, but consistently.


Oh, and learn the difference between "good" and "well." Sheesh.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

Eddy Curry is a good passer though. He has been proving that all season. Anyone who watches the game sees him pass out of the post good. Don't look at the stats, they don't tell the whole story. Assist numbers don't always tell whether someone is passing good or not.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> bullsville, that was just plain dumb to say that Curry doesn't shoot good. *3-8 is good*, that would be nice if Kirk could shoot that once in a while.
> 
> Shaquille O'neal has led the league in fg% 6 of the past 7 years. Want to take a guess at who that 1 other guy that was able to beat Shaq in that was.
> 
> ...


3-8 is good. OK.

Again, why do you have to bring Hinrich into this? What does he have to do with Eddy being 3-8 from the field?

I just don't get it. 

You would think Eddy plays like Shaq and Skiles just doesn't like him and can't stand the easy offense and doesn't want to win. Skiles would rather lose than make himself look like a good coach where he could make more money or get a better coaching job. 

Nah, he'd rather sit the next Shaq just out of spite, despite the fact that the Bulls would be 46-10 this season if Eddy just played 40 minutes every night.

People would really believe those last 2 paragraphs I just wrote if they got all of their Bulls news from you.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

Also Skiles just doesn't know how to handle certain players. Jerry Reindsorf said that Eddy isn't the type of person that is going to do stuff extraordinary on his own, but he will do whatever you tell him to do.

That means that when Skiles benching Curry, Curry more likely did not receive the message Skiles was trying to send. Skiles needs to be more straight forward with what he wants his players to do.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



bullsville said:


> 3-8 is good. OK.
> 
> Again, why do you have to bring Hinrich into this? What does he have to do with Eddy being 3-8 from the field?
> 
> ...



Due to statistics, if the Bulls played Curry 30 minutes every night, the Bulls would be 35-21 this year.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Also Skiles just doesn't know how to handle certain players. Jerry Reindsorf said that Eddy isn't the type of person that is going to do stuff extraordinary on his own, but he will do whatever you tell him to do.
> 
> That means that when Skiles benching Curry, Curry more likely did not receive the message Skiles was trying to send. Skiles needs to be more straight forward with what he wants his players to do.


 From all accounts of different players on the team including Eddy, Skiles _is_ direct with his players and they know what they are expected from them. Even ask Jamal. It's the players that need to respond. There's no doghouse anymore. Skiles doesn't speak to the media with words that are shrouded in mystery. If anything he's too direct and calls out his players through the media. I'm sure he lectures him


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

bullsville said:


> Hey, it's rather well known that's what his agents said last summer. I know he publicly "scolded" his agents later, but what's said was said. He didn't fire his agents, so it's not like they did anything THAT wrong in Eddy's eyes. But that's really not important.


The difference between whether the agent said it and whether Eddy said it is HUGELY important. The agent's job is to try to get his client as much money as humanly possible in his next contract. The fact that he mentioned a max deal just shows that he's doing his job. If Eddy himself said "I want the max, it's what I've proved I deserve," then that would be a completely different situation.

Also, didn't Eddy scold his agents for saying he wanted a trade, not a max deal? I'm not 100% on that but that is my recollection.



bullsville said:


> Obviously, I was talking about tonight when I mentioned the 3-8. That's why I said "a guy who was 3-8 from the field", that's what he was tonight. If I had been making an arguement that Eddy can't shoot, that might be "weak" and "baseless", but that's not what I said.
> 
> You should really read more carefully, what I said was:
> *How, exactly, is a guy who was 3-8 from the field with 4 TO in 16 minutes our "best offensive weapon and mismatch"?*
> ...


I thought you were addressing the issue of whether he is our best offensive weapon and mismatch generally, not just for tonight's game. If just for tonight's game, I guess a 3-8 shooting game is slightly relevant vs. his pas shooting performance. Just slightly, though. If you're addressing the issue of whether he is our best offensive weapon and mismatch generally (which I don't believe) then a 3-8 night is irrelevant.



bullsville said:


> It would be different if Eddy were some kind of proven player, but he isn't. If Ben is 1-9 in the first 3 quarters, you still give him his shot, he's proven that he's the man in the 4th quarter. Eddy has proven that he is woefully inconsistent on offense, shooting a high percentage but turning the ball over way too much and not being a good passer at all.
> 
> In other words, when Eddy is 3-8 with 4 TO, he sits down the stretch. If he is 6-8 with 1 TO, he plays. Until he actually *becomes* our "best offensive weapon and mismatch"?, or decides to rebound and block shots, that's the way it will (and should) be.
> 
> ...


I thought you were using a 3-8 night as a justification for benching Eddy. What I'm saying is that Hinrich has shooting nights like that quite a bit and I don't believe he deserves the bench for it. However, I would certainly grant you that Hinrich brings much more to the game than just his ability to score the basketball. The same cannot be said about Eddy. No, you did not mention Kirk, but I thought it was relevant as an example.



bullsville said:


> Just like Jamal Crawford, Eddy has the ability to be much better than he is, unfortunately neither chooses to do so (at least up until this point of their careers).
> 
> Eddy's gotten better on defending his man, but his help difference still leaves a lot to be desired. There's absolutely no excuse for him to be blocking less than one shot per game, no excuse at all.
> 
> Except that he is indifferent.


100% agreed, though to me the rebound numbers are more troubling than the blocks.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Lol, this is hilarious.

First of all, judging Eddy's offensive production on just 8 shots is retarded. That's like saying if Ben started 0-1, got sick and didn't play anymore that he's a bad shooter because his % was 0.

You got to give the guy more shots. You don't look at 3-8 and say CUrry is a 38% shooter, he's over a 50% shooter. That means, even though he missed 5 shots already, his next shot has at least a 50% chance of going in. I'd rather Curry shoot than Kirk anyday.

It's a numbers game and Curry is one of only three guys on this team I would want to shoot the ball consistently with Ben and Loul.

It does seem that Eddy has a very short leash. Maybe Skiles took the leash off of Ben and gave it to Eddy. I don't think Curry should be in the doghouse. He's been in a slump for a few weeks. Kirk's been in one his entire NBA career -- at least Kirk fans claim that since they say he is better than a 39% shooter.

Honestly, I know how Curry fans are feeling, I felt the same way when Gordon was in the doghouse. 

Oh well, we lost.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Due to statistics, if the Bulls played Curry 30 minutes every night, the Bulls would be 35-21 this year.


 Please elaborate. How did you come up with 35 wins?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Also Skiles just doesn't know how to handle certain players. Jerry Reindsorf said that Eddy isn't the type of person that is going to do stuff extraordinary on his own, but he will do whatever you tell him to do.
> 
> That means that when Skiles benching Curry, Curry more likely did not receive the message Skiles was trying to send. Skiles needs to be more straight forward with what he wants his players to do.


Listen, I think benching a player is a pretty direct message. Also, Skiles, if anything, has been overly candid, at least when speaking to the media. The idea that Eddy hasn't received the message b/c Skiles is unclear is pure lunacy.

Also, while the team hasn't ordered it, they have made it very clear to Eddy that they would prefer that he work out at the Berto over the summers, but he has declined to do so thus far. I don't think it's fair to say you simply have to tell him what to do and he will acquiesce.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Also Skiles just doesn't know how to handle certain players. Jerry Reindsorf said that Eddy isn't the type of person that is going to do stuff extraordinary on his own, but he will do whatever you tell him to do.
> 
> That means that when Skiles benching Curry, Curry more likely did not receive the message Skiles was trying to send. Skiles needs to be more straight forward with what he wants his players to do.


You just don't get it. The only message Skiles was sending when he took Eddy out of the game tonight was "I am trying to win, and I am going to put the 5 players on the floor that give our team the best chance to win".

And Skiles has told Eddy 1000s of times exactly what he wants him to do- rebound, defend, and play your hardest at all times. It's what he asks of all of his players, thank God. 

It's what he absolutely has to ask all of his players to do, because we don't have a "superstar" leader to keep the team in line. If MJ in his prime were on this Bulls team, Eddy would have cried at least 10 times this season from MJ tearing him a new one (ask Kwame, and he was straight out of HS, not 4 years in).


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



sp00k said:


> Please elaborate. How did you come up with 35 wins?


We are 15-9 this year when playing eddy 30 or more minutes. so 15/24=.625 I believe. Multiply that by 56 the total games we've played thus far, and you get 35 wins, and then subtract that from 56 to get 21 losses.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> We are 15-9 this year when playing eddy 30 or more minutes. so 15/24=.625 I believe. Multiply that by 56 the total games we've played thus far, and you get 35 wins, and then subtract that from 56 to get 21 losses.



Where do you get the stats though about wins/losses vs. Eddy's minutes? Have you just taken the time on your own to look at each box score and the result? If so, I applaud you on your effort.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

svanacore said:


> Lol, this is hilarious.
> 
> First of all, judging Eddy's offensive production on just 8 shots is retarded. That's like saying if Ben started 0-1, got sick and didn't play anymore that he's a bad shooter because his % was 0.
> 
> ...


I'm not judging Eddy off of 8 shots, I'm judging him on 8 shots plus 4 TO to only 1 assist. BBS said Eddy only had one TO and one missed shot in the 2nd half, which tells me he was 3/7 with 3 TO in the first half, which is pretty sad.

BUT, he still played 14 minutes in the first half, because he had 5 reb and a blocked shot, which tells me he was active so Skiles let him play because he was doing what is asked of him (and everyone else).

Maybe I'm wrong, I didn't see it. But 3/8 with 4 TO in 16 minutes sure as hell seems like the guy was struggling, to put it nicely? 

But whatever, if people continue to ignore the proven fact that the team scores more points and allows fewer points when Eddy is on the bench, I'm at a loss as to what else you can say to them.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



jnrjr79 said:


> Where do you get the stats though about wins/losses vs. Eddy's minutes? Have you just taken the time on your own to look at each box score and the result? If so, I applaud you on your effort.



Offense: Pts per 100 Poss: 
100.0 with Eddy in the game 
104.1 with Eddy out of the game
Eddy factor on Bulls offense: -4.2 per 100 possesions (Bulls average 92 possesions per game)

Defense: Pts per 100 Poss:
104.0 with Eddy in the game
99.7 with Eddy out of the game 
Eddy factor on Bulls defense: +4.3 per 100 possesions (Bulls average 93 possesions per game)

http://82games.com/04CHI13D.HTM


I put a little more stock in that than the "Bulls record when Eddy plays 30+ minutes" stat- although I give him credit for finding even one stat that shows something positive about Eddy's effect on the Bulls.

During the 1999 NBA season, only 2 players in the entire NBA averaged 18+ pts, 7+ reb, 5+ ast, and 1+ stl per game.

Grant Hill and Toni Kukoc.

But that doesn't make Toni all-NBA.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

bullsville said:


> I'm not judging Eddy off of 8 shots, I'm judging him on 8 shots plus 4 TO to only 1 assist. BBS said Eddy only had one TO and one missed shot in the 2nd half, which tells me he was 3/7 with 3 TO in the first half, which is pretty sad.
> 
> BUT, he still played 14 minutes in the first half, because he had 5 reb and a blocked shot, which tells me he was active so Skiles let him play because he was doing what is asked of him (and everyone else).
> 
> ...


You didn't seem to judge Kirk Hinrich last night when he had 5 TO and blew the game in the clutch.

I don't get why Kirk fans hate Curry so much.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

well. you can just go to http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/gamelog?statsId=3514 and see if the team won or lost


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



svanacore said:


> You didn't seem to judge Kirk Hinrich last night when he had 5 TO and blew the game in the clutch.
> 
> I don't get why Kirk fans hate Curry so much.


 because Kirk is a guard and Eddy isn't. Why should Eddy have so many TO's? Yes, Hinrich missed a shot and let Devin Brown breakway after a FT but he made some defensive plays on Parker to help the Bulls.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



spongyfungy said:


> because Kirk is a guard and Eddy isn't. Why should Eddy have so many TO's? Yes, Hinrich missed a shot and let Devin Brown breakway after a FT but he made some defensive plays on Parker to help the Bulls.


Yeah, Kirk made a very nice defensive play on Parker last night. But he made terrible offensive plays. Defense is half the game. If you want to attack Curry because of his defense, then apply that half game standard to Kirk and attack him for his offensive ineptitude.

And honestly, I think offense is slightly more important than defense.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

svanacore said:


> You didn't seem to judge Kirk Hinrich last night when he had 5 TO and blew the game in the clutch.
> 
> I don't get why Kirk fans hate Curry so much.


Huh? Once again, what does Kirk have to do with this? If anything, I'm an EDDY fan over a KIRK fan- I have 2 Curry autographs, one basketball and one game program, but zero Hinrich memoribilia at all. But since I'm really a Bulls fan...

Anyway... what was your point? Do I have a problem with Kirk having 5 TO last night? Yes, it's not a good number for a game. The problem is, it's not nearly as embarassing as a center having zero rebounds. If Kirk had played 24 minutes and collected zero assists and zero steals, I'm pretty sure I'd have a problem with that. 

Although it's not nearly as bad for a G to have 5 TO in 24 minutes as it is for a C to have 4 TO in 16 minutes, since this somehow turned into a Curry vs Hinrich debate, when all I said was that Curry had no "right" to be on the floor in the 4th quarter, based on past performance and/or tonight's performance.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

I wanna see Tyson Chandler in a Bucks uni next year...That guy is the inside presence that we need :clap:, and I think he will get better. The Bulls played good, but I think that the Bucks outhustled you guys, and we got the victory to show for it. Joe Smith really provided us with a good game, and the defense down the end was pretty impressive :banana:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> On the turnovers for Eddy, the stats are misleading because they credit Curry with some that aren't his fault
> 
> T1- Bad pass by Noc, bobbles off Curry's hands for a slight moment and Mo Williams steals it.
> 
> ...


I'll let the tape do the talking. Words are a powerful and you can really influence people that have not watched the game. Tale of the tape : Eddy's TO's against the Milwaukee Bucks 3/5/05


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

I can never see your video clips, don't really care because I always have League Pass. 

Well, now I don't, and I'm not waiting on this crap AOL dial-up to look, so please save me the trouble and "confirm" for me that these were (or weren't) Eddy's turnovers- I want to know if we need to add "official scorer in Milwaukee doesn't like Eddy" to the list of excuses for Eddy's lack of (fill in pathetic stat here).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

First TO was a pass from Hinrich as Eddy was by the baseline driving and got stripped by Gadzuric by the bucket. Red Kerr : "Can't ask for a better lead pass than that move to the basket. Wayne : "nope." 

TO2 : Eddy ran over a guy who stood his ground and drew a charge in the middle of the court.

TO3 : Eddy throws the fastbreak out pass but Fizer tipped it. (that was good hands by Fizer, Eddy kept the ball high and Marcus had to jump)

TO4: Eddy pass to Kirk passback to Eddy. Kirk drives right baseline but Eddy threw it behind him. so the assertion by BBS that Eddy is a good passer was not true in that particular case.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*

Thanks spongy, I have added the "official scorer gave Curry TOs that should have been charged to teammates, they weren't Eddy's fault" excuse to the "Eddy Curry Excuse" thread. Much appreciated, although [sarcasm] I can't believe BBS would use non-truths to try and make Eddy look better, I'm just shocked. [/sarcasm]


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



> Originally Posted by *BabyBlueSlugga7*
> 
> This loss is all on Skiles.
> 
> Does the guy even know how to coach?





jnrjr79 said:


> For the record, that's 27 losses on Skiles and 0 on Eddy, right?


Priceless! :clap:


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



jnrjr79 said:


> Also, I feel like this Eddy thing has to be resolved. He's definitely in the doghouse right now and I wonder what the cure is. His play has been uninspired as of late, for sure. He just seems to have fallen back into his frequent pattern of lethargy, which I find really distressing.


Big Ed is probably getting too much of momma's home cookin' again. As you might recall, Big Momma was talkin' trade some time ago. Momma sees that max contract slippin' away and she's gettin' in Big Ed's ear tellin' him to get ready to *pull that midnight train to Georgia!*


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Curry played good in the first half, he had 8 pts 5 rebs 1 blk.
> 
> There is no excuse for Skiles. He coached like an idiot tonight. I don't care if you don't like Eddy Curry or not, but not to play him at the expense of a win is inexcusable. Curry played 2 minutes in the 2nd half, he did nothing wrong there. In the 3rd all that Curry did was miss a shot, and make one bad pass. He didn't give up any rebounds. While Curry was in in the 3rd, Joe Smith made a jump shot over Antonio Davis, and Redd scored 5 points on Hinrich. Why should Eddy get benched the rest of the game? If our coach is going to hold a grudge against one of our most talented players, the coach just has to go.


May I suggest the "Skiles is a white supremacist" theory? Does anyone have any pics of Matt Hale and Skiles hanging out in the locker room?

I do have one other theory...

Since Skiles picked that fight with Shaq, but couldn't get any satisfaction it's crystal clear he's just taking it out on Baby Shaq now.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Yes I watch the game, and this is what I saw. Curry played solid offense in the first half. He played awesome defense in the first half, and rebounded well. Then I also saw that he wasn't given a chance in the 2nd half.


How many people could work "awesome defense" into a description of Eddy Curry?


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Regardless of effort and all, Eddy "half effort" Curry at the effort he is giving, is still better offensively and defensively then Othello Harrington and Antonio Davis.


Defend this using the Spurs game as your sample.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



Mr. T said:


> How many people could work "awesome defense" into a description of Eddy Curry?


 Mr T, please let me be the first member of your club!


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> bullsville, that was just plain dumb to say that Curry doesn't shoot good. 3-8 is good, that would be nice if Kirk could shoot that once in a while.


Damn, high school math just ain't what it used to be.

Eddy 3/8 = .375
Kirk 9/21 = .429

I'm sure we can both do the math. Yours is just flat out as wrong as your continuing argument.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



Mr. T said:


> Damn, high school math just ain't what it used to be.
> 
> Eddy 3/8 = .375
> Kirk 9/21 = .429
> ...


That is embarassing.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Milwaukee 7:30pm UPN 24 / WGN Superstation / NBA*



BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Eddy Curry is a good passer though. He has been proving that all season. Anyone who watches the game sees him pass out of the post good. Don't look at the stats, they don't tell the whole story. Assist numbers don't always tell whether someone is passing good or not.


Shaq = Good
Baby Shaq = Not so Good


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

svanacore said:


> Lol, this is hilarious.
> 
> First of all, judging Eddy's offensive production on just 8 shots is retarded. That's like saying if Ben started 0-1, got sick and didn't play anymore that he's a bad shooter because his % was 0.
> 
> ...


Comparing a guards field goal % to a centers field goal % is classic apples to oranges.


----------

